# some new shots..626lip and ect



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

still have to adjust some thing on the lip to get rid of the little gap


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

finally got a new muffler and im pretty pleased with it makes a very nice sound
from:








to:









under the bumper










see what happens when your struts go bad


----------



## RedSER93 (Apr 11, 2003)

looks good i like the way the 626 lip looks, to bad bout your struts


----------



## SweetRideNAz (May 16, 2003)

looks pretty damn good


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

I'm running Pirelly HP's too.
But they're almost at the tread bars now.

Seth


----------



## sno (Oct 4, 2002)

nice job on the lip. now all you gotta do is paint it.


----------



## 707nismo (Mar 14, 2003)

dam man your ride is clean as fuck! good job...that muffler looks really mean on there. what kind is it, N1?


----------



## NiN_00 (Apr 30, 2002)

it is painted haha 
i need to repaint and snad it t down clean it up more.....i also just got some b14 gunmetal rims i'll post up tomorow


----------

